# Опознание аккордеона (написано Акко)



## Mashel (10 Май 2012)

Уважаемые форумчане!

Прошу у вас помощи в опознании модели и размера аккордеона, который достался мне от дедушки. Написано на нем *Акко*, но прочитала, что фабрика в Воронеже заработала в 1991 году, а мой аккордеон старше. 

Сама я закончила музыкальную школу по классу виололнчели сто лет назад. Собиралась в музучилище, да не сложилось ))

В аккордеонах совсем не разбираюсь. Хотела бы пристроить его в хорошие руки ))


----------



## restavrator_m (10 Май 2012)

=)) Добавьте к *Акко* две буквы и получится *Аккорд*=) Древнейший экземпляр советских времён (скорее всего годов 40-50х), которому без вмешательства мастера и п


----------



## Mashel (10 Май 2012)

Он абсолютно целый, и все работает...

В чем может заключаться реставрация?


----------



## restavrator_m (10 Май 2012)

А вы на нём попробуйте поиграть для начала, тогда всё станет понятно... Есть конечно такой вариант, что ваш дедушка за ним очень бережно следил и выполнял всю нужную профилактику. Тогда он конечно ещё послужит какое-то время. 

Mashel писал:


> Он абсолютно целый, и все работает...


 на эту тему можно много написать - но в двух словах: "Никогда не стоит оценивать аккордеон только по внешнему виду, все основные проблемы находятся внутри".


----------



## Mashel (10 Май 2012)

restavrator_m писал:


> А вы на нём попробуйте поиграть для начала, тогда всё станет понятно... Есть конечно такой вариант, что ваш дедушка за ним очень бережно следил и выполнял всю нужную профилактику. Тогда он конечно ещё послужит какое-то время.



Понятно, спасибо )

Играть, я конечно, не умею... Опыт - виолончель и ф-но ))

Но звучит он красиво...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (10 Май 2012)

Инструмент три четверти.По виду Аккорд Калужской фабрики.Если есть знакомый любитель -подарите его ему. Проблем в нем много заложено может быть.Цена ему - сколько дадут. 500-1500 рублей- это потолок.


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Май 2012)

500-1500 рублей Реальная цена.


----------



## диапазон64 (12 Май 2012)

У меня был такой в прошлом.. ..и врагу не пожелал бы...


----------

